# USB-Stick gefunden - Spur führt nach Freiburg



## trauntaler (6. August 2009)

Guten Morgen Gemeinde!

Ich habe Heute in einer Getränkekiste einen USB-Stick gefunden und als ehrlicher Finder möchte ich ihn gerne zurückgeben, kenne aber den Besitzer nicht. Auf dem Stick sind aber einige brauchbare Hinweise, die Spur führt mal grob nach Freiburg im Breisgau. Desweiteren:

- arbeitet der Besitzer in der Medizin oder Pharmaindustrie
- hat er vermutlich Kinder (Simon und Sophia?)
- ist er jüngeren bis mittleren Alters
- war er dieses Jahr in Berlin
- war er auf der Hochzeit von Martin und Sabine
- war er auf der Hochzeit von Felix, der einen schwarzen VW Käfer als Hochzeitsauto hatte und in der Schwarzwaldklinik gefeiert hat

Weiter möchte ich erstmal nicht in die Daten eindringen, vielleicht ergeben sich ja aus diesen Hinweisen schon Spuren die zum Besitzer führen. Was kann ich noch tun? 

MfG Stefan


----------



## BruciesCardio (7. August 2009)

Würde es zum Fundbüro bringen. Wenn jemand was verloren hat ruft er dort zu erst an. Kannst natürlich auch behalten und die Daten/Bilder Online stellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drivingghost (7. August 2009)

im laden einen hinweis hinterlassen, zettel o.ä. . der besitzer soll sich bei dir melden.


----------



## trauntaler (7. August 2009)

Fundbüro fällt flach, der Stick gehört vermutlich in die Freiburger bzw. Süd-West Deutsche Ecke und ich sitze hier im tiefsten Bayern. Der Stick ist auch nicht in einem Laden gefunden worden wo der Eigentümer einkauft.

So, es folgen weitere Hinweise:









Wer hat den Käfer schon mal gesehen? Wer kennt die Kirche? Der Eigentümer des Sticks war auf der Hockzeit Gast vermute ich.

MfG Stefan


----------



## Krischaan (7. August 2009)

Hallo,

das ist die Lindenberg-Kapelle in St. Peter im Schwarzwald:

Haus Maria Lindenberg
Lindenbergstraße 25
79271 St. Peter

Tel. 0 76 61 / 9 30 00
Fax 0 76 61 / 93 00 33
[email protected]

Vielleicht kannst du ja über das Aufnahmedatum rausfinden wer dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt geheiratet hat. 
Viel Erfolg


----------



## Stopelhopser (7. August 2009)

Das ist auf dem Lindenberg (Nein, nicht der Udo). Eines der beliebtesten Orten für Heiraten überhaupt. Bei St. Peter im Schwarzwald ein paar Kilometer östlich von Freiburg.







Wenn Du Dir sehr viel Mühe machen willst und Geduld hast kannst Du über die Rote Nummer des Käfers auch was rauskriegen. Normalerweise unterliegen KFZ-Kennzeichen ja einem gewissen Datenschutz, aber wenn Du dem Froilein vom Amt gut zuredest.


----------



## black soul (9. August 2009)

@trauntaler
find ich klasse wie du dich bemühst. aber vielleicht ist das gar kein biker, oder hast du da hinweise drauf ?
wenn, schreib doch mal dem bikeladen http://www.rad-ikal.com/ ne nachricht. vielleicht ist da was zu erfahren.


----------



## trauntaler (10. August 2009)

Nein, ist kein Biker aber das IBC ist das Mitgliederstärkste Forum das ich kenne und die Kirche wurde ja schon identifiziert also hats funktioniert. Ob die mir aber irgendwelche Daten geben muss ich abwarten...


----------



## LittleBoomer (9. Februar 2010)

Geh zur Polizei, lass den Käfer identifizieren und dann kannst Du den Halter weiter fragen.
So habe ich das mal mit ner Kamera gemacht, die ich gefunden hatte. Da war ein WoMo fotgrafiert. Die Polizei war so nett und hat die Telefonnummer des Fahrers ausgemacht und bei ihm angerufen und um erlaubnis gefragt, dass ich die Adresse bekomme. So konnte ich ihm die Kamera zusenden.


----------



## el-master (14. Februar 2010)

Ich komme zwar aus Freiburg, aber kann dir jetzt auch nicht direkt weiterhelfen! 
Es wurden ja schon ein paar gute Tips abgegeben. 

Dennoch finde ich es klasse dass du dich bemühst den Stick seinem Besitzer wieder zurück zu geben!

Die Bilder schienen aber auch schon älter zu sein. 

Falls du über das Auto nichts rausbekommst könnte man ja mal bei der Kirche nachfragen, wer im fraglichen Zeitraum dort geheiratet hat. 
Namensvermutung hast du ja auch schon!

Mach weiter so! Klasse"


----------

